# 189 visa: Front-loading PCC and Medicals?



## worldcitizen25 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello,
I have lodged an application for a 189 visa about two weeks ago, haven't been allocated a CO yet.

I am an Indian Citizen resident in the US and it looks like the FBI police clearance can take upto 1.5 months to obtain. Also, it is mentioned in several places in this forum that when the CO is allocated, it is mentioned in his/her email that you have upto 28 days to submit all docs.

I'm confused: should I wait for the CO to request docs (which means it will surely take longer than 28 days for me to submit all docs), or try to get these docs done as soon as possible and front-load them? If some of you are in a similar situation, what is the approach you will take?

Ideally: I'd like to delay my initial entry date as much as possible.

I don't know how to proceed and will greatly appreciate any advice or suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

worldcitizen25 said:


> Hello,
> I have lodged an application for a 189 visa about two weeks ago, haven't been allocated a CO yet.
> 
> I am an Indian Citizen resident in the US and it looks like the FBI police clearance can take upto 1.5 months to obtain. Also, it is mentioned in several places in this forum that when the CO is allocated, it is mentioned in his/her email that you have upto 28 days to submit all docs.
> ...


You need not wait for wait for CO allocation to obtain a PCC. As FBI PCC takes about 5 weeks it would be wise to apply for it straightway.

Good Luck

PS- You can find loads of info on this and other related issued on an existing Thread " Subclass 189 invitees (waiting for CO)". No need to start a separate one.

Cheers!


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

If you really want to delay your entry date, then you could also wait for the CO to ask for the police clearance. Obviously you won't be able to provide it within 28 days, but then you can just send the CO an email and explain that you have applied for it but won't be able to provide it within the given time frame. Ideally you should provide some sort of proof to show that you really have applied for it. Anyways, it won't be a problem, the CO will put your application on hold until you get the PCC.


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

AnneChristina said:


> If you really want to delay your entry date, then you could also wait for the CO to ask for the police clearance. Obviously you won't be able to provide it within 28 days, but then you can just send the CO an email and explain that you have applied for it but won't be able to provide it within the given time frame. Ideally you should provide some sort of proof to show that you really have applied for it. Anyways, it won't be a problem, the CO will put your application on hold until you get the PCC.



Dear Anne,

I need your advice on this...

I submitted my application and paid the fee.. yesterday.. I am yet to receive my acknowledgement email


I tried for my medical with one of the listed hospitals in India and they told me that my TRN is not yet active.....Does this activation take time??????

Regarding my PCC, they are asking the letter from my CO...

Since my CO has not yet been assigned as i submitted yesterday... am really confused on what to do and how to proceed.....


Please help me

Kumar


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

askumar said:


> Dear Anne,
> 
> I need your advice on this...
> 
> ...



for medicals you can wait for your acknowledgement letter.

i got my PCC without letter from CO. i got ir from mumbai PSK


----------



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

askumar said:


> Dear Anne,
> 
> I need your advice on this...
> 
> ...



Kumar,
I suggest you wait for the Medicals untill a CO is allocated and it would take not more than a week for the medical results to be recieved by the CO.

As for the PCC, In India, for certain cities you can do it thru the passport portal & rest you will have to contact the commisioners office. Not sure about Dubai.


----------



## askumar (Sep 30, 2012)

anmic said:


> Kumar,
> I suggest you wait for the Medicals untill a CO is allocated and it would take not more than a week for the medical results to be recieved by the CO.
> 
> As for the PCC, In India, for certain cities you can do it thru the passport portal & rest you will have to contact the commisioners office. Not sure about Dubai.


Thankyou anmic.....

Dear Expats,



Can you explain to me how to remove one of the attached document in the application... By mistake i added a wrong file and want to remove it from the application, can you help??

Also, i see the status Recommended against each of document, when i attach something it says required... Any idea ??


Cheers,

Kumar


----------



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

worldcitizen25 said:


> Hello,
> I have lodged an application for a 189 visa about two weeks ago, haven't been allocated a CO yet.
> 
> I am an Indian Citizen resident in the US and it looks like the FBI police clearance can take upto 1.5 months to obtain. Also, it is mentioned in several places in this forum that when the CO is allocated, it is mentioned in his/her email that you have upto 28 days to submit all docs.
> ...


worldcitizen:
I agree with AnneChristina's comment; Since you want to delay your entry anyways there is no harm in initiating these process after a CO is allocated. Submitting appropriate proofs, in cases where there is a delay, will suffice. I have submitted my Fedex reciept to CO since my FBI PCC will take about 3 months
Thanks,
Michael.


----------



## anmic (Oct 6, 2012)

askumar said:


> Thankyou anmic.....
> 
> Dear Expats,
> 
> ...


----------



## sirfak (Aug 3, 2012)

askumar said:


> Dear Anne,
> 
> I need your advice on this...
> 
> ...



Hi Kumar,
Even I had the same issuew with medical. In my case, the doctor said she will write a mail to DIAC to resolve the issue which she did and resolve the issue. However it took 2 week.
Other way is to write a mail to CO once allocated and CO will forward the mail to health stargeist team who would take care of this.

Thanks


----------



## Metrobus (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Anne,
I've a similar question. I've front loaded my PCC but it is going to expire soon. (It is still valid now)
My application have not allocated a CO yet but may I ask if I should obtain another PCC if CO is allocated after PCC has expired?


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

Metrobus said:


> Hi Anne,
> I've a similar question. I've front loaded my PCC but it is going to expire soon. (It is still valid now)
> My application have not allocated a CO yet but may I ask if I should obtain another PCC if CO is allocated after PCC has expired?


Well, it really depends on the expiry date of your PCC. It must still be valid at the time of grant (and if you are outside Australia you must make the initial entry before the PCC expires). No idea whether the COs require any additional cushion.


----------



## sameer65 (Oct 27, 2012)

*cant see the attached documents*

Hi,
I had attached most of the documents and there were different statuses like received , required etc..

today while attaching one of the document , something happenedn and i cant see the tables having the list of dcouments in my application ..

help required


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

sameer65 said:


> Hi,
> I had attached most of the documents and there were different statuses like received , required etc..
> 
> today while attaching one of the document , something happenedn and i cant see the tables having the list of dcouments in my application ..
> ...


Hi Sameer,
I did not experience any such problems, but several other people did. It may just be a technical glitch which should be resolved shortly (usually within a couple of days). Otherwise you may want to try using a different browser.


----------



## AnneChristina (Sep 11, 2012)

kemee said:


> I have logged file for 189 on 15th Dec 2012,
> 
> CO Assigned on : 15 Feb 2013,
> 
> ...


Haha, well, seeing how you have bombarded this forum with the same question over and over I can just imagine your interaction with your CO.

My suggestion to you: leave that poor woman alone and let her do her job. She will contact you if she needs anything else, otherwise it's just time to wait and be patient.


----------



## Potturi (Oct 17, 2012)

kemee said:


> I have logged file for 189 on 15th Dec 2012,
> 
> CO Assigned on : 15 Feb 2013,
> 
> ...


Dear Kemee,

It's just been over a month since the CO allocation and U've already sent 3 emails...well, I can understand your eagerness because I'm in a similar situation...but imagine yourselves in the CO's shoes...what would you do if someone bothered you by sending emails every once a week ? 

Just as they say in this forum..." No news is good news ! " ...be patient...the Co is not gonna keep your grant with them which is of no use...if I were you I'd atleast wait for a few more days before I start worrying about it.

Good Luck !

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## ann.ria.jacob (May 25, 2011)

destinationaustralia said:


> You need not wait for wait for CO allocation to obtain a PCC. As FBI PCC takes about 5 weeks it would be wise to apply for it straightway.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> ...


Should we upload certified copies of PCC? or scanned copy of original is enough?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

ann.ria.jacob said:


> Should we upload certified copies of PCC? or scanned copy of original is enough?


Scanned copy of original will do.


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

I am in process of uploading docs for 189 VISA. I have worked in 4 companies over 11 years and have loads of docs around this(e.g. Exp, Offer, Salary, Increment, Bank Stmnt etc) for each of them.

I thought of making one file per company which starts with a *Table of Contents* followed by each of the attached proofs. Also, each content items has a link to the respective pages within this file.

*Table of Contents:

<Name of the Company >
- Experience Letter
- Offer Letter
- Salary Increment Letter
- Salary Payslips
- Income Tax Return & Acknowledgement
- Bank Statements

*
Did anyone tried this? 

Will this be acceptable or will create problem. Please share your sincere advice.

Thanks,
Pk


----------

